# My dog is making weird gurgling sounds in her throat?



## Karen519

*Vet*

*She REALLY needs the vet. If she were my dog, I would get her into an emergency vet right now. *She might be having trouble breathing and the yellow discharge from her nose is scary. They could tell alot with a chest xray and a blood test


The fact that she doesn't want to eat or drink is very SERIOUS.


----------



## Megora

I'm sorry - from the sounds of what you are describing, your dog may have something like brochitis or pneumonia at the mildest. If it is cancer, then that too for the sake of your dog needs to be addressed by a veterinarian.


----------



## Rainheart

Yes, you really need to see a vet ASAP. To me, when a golden doesn't want to eat, that is a HUGE red flag. Plus, the other things you are describing, something is definitely going on. Please get to her to a vet ASAP.


----------



## Lennap

If your vet has told you to put your dog down without even a test, you need a new vet. Where do you live? This board is very widely dispersed I am certain we can get you recommendations for vets who will actually follow the standard of care.


----------



## Karen519

*Mira*

Mira

I agree with Lennap. What city and state are you in? I am sure someone knows of a very good vet there.
If you google, you can also find an emergency vet where you live.
Is she having trouble breathing?


----------



## mylissyk

*Find A Different Vet*, she needs to go to the vet please find one that will be concerned and take this seriously.


----------



## Mira

I live in Burlington, Ontario. It was a specialist vet who told us to put her down, our regular vet doesn't know what to do, so they redirected us to the specialist. Some help that was..

No, she isn't having any problems with breathing, she just kind of snores and makes gurgly noises from time to time.


----------



## Karen519

*Mira*

Mira

I am so sorry that Echo is not feeling well and I know how worried you must be!
Did they take xrays and blood tests?
What did they say she has?
What kind of specialist was this?
Most vets or specialists would not say that, unless the diagnosis was terminal and even then you have a choice to proceed with some type of treatment.
How is Echo today?


Burlington Emergency & Veterinary Specialists: Home

bevsvt.com/

Burlington Emergency & Veterinary Specialists (BEVS) is Vermont's only multi-specialty and 24/7 emergency veterinary hospital. Our hospital provides ...

Askey Animal Hospital - 3525 Fairview St, Burlington, ON


www.yellowpages.ca › ... › Pet Services › Veterinarians


Askey Animal Hospital - Burlington - phone number & address - ON - Veterinarians, Pet Care Services.

775 Woodview Rd
Burlington
+1 905-637-8111


Burgess Veterinary Emergency Clinic


www.bvec.com/

645 Plains Rd E
Burlington
+1 905-335-0043

East Plains Animal Hospital


www.eastplainsanimalhospital.ca/

1 Google review













3500 Dundas St
Burlington
+1 905-332-4014

Headon Forest Animal Hospital


www.headonforestanimalhospital.com/




1 Google review






Unit 21 850 Legion Rd
Burlington
+1 905-681-0300

Animal Hospital The


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n/www.vetratingz.com/.../Veterinary+Clinic+Ma...




Google+ page













2500 Appleby Line
Burlington
+1 905-331-1500





Cornerstone Animal Hospital


cornerstoneanimalhospital.ca/




1 Google review













3525 Fairview
Burlington
+1 905-634-9088





Askey Animal Hospital


myanimalhospital.ca/




Google+ page













2491 Industrial St
Burlington
+1 905-336-2347





Mountainside Animal Clinic - Vetstreet


mountainsideanimalclinic.vetstreet.com/

2 Google reviews

More results near Burlington, ON, Canada »


----------



## Mira

Thank you for all your help, everyone! The specialist was a neurologist, because they wanted to take a look at her brain to see if she had a brain tumor. When we got there, the specialist just told us she had a brain tumor without doing a test. They say the tumor is right in the middle of her muzzle, but shouldn't you be able to see it then...?

We took a blood test, like, 3 times, but they all came back normal. (When she had a couple of seizures in April last year, it was poisoning) We haven't taken any X-Rays because of refusal of the specialist.

Today, Echo has a bit more energy, and she also pooped (which she hasn't done for the last 2 days)I still have to hand feed her, but now when I put the food against her lips, she licks at it... sort of...

She also drinks a lot more water now, just chugging it down. She's still pretty wobbly on her paws though, and she falls over from time to time and makes really angry snorting noises.

Thank you for all the recommendations, Karen! I'll check a few of those veterinarian clinics immediately.  Echo seems to have more energy then yesterday, which gives us hope, but I still don't know..

Well, thank you for all the concern, everyone! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Mira said:


> Thank you for all your help, everyone! The specialist was a neurologist, because they wanted to take a look at her brain to see if she had a brain tumor. When we got there, the specialist just told us she had a brain tumor without doing a test. They say the tumor is right in the middle of her muzzle, but shouldn't you be able to see it then...?
> 
> We took a blood test, like, 3 times, but they all came back normal. (When she had a couple of seizures in April last year, it was poisoning) We haven't taken any X-Rays because of refusal of the specialist.
> 
> Today, Echo has a bit more energy, and she also pooped (which she hasn't done for the last 2 days)I still have to hand feed her, but now when I put the food against her lips, she licks at it... sort of...
> 
> She also drinks a lot more water now, just chugging it down. She's still pretty wobbly on her paws though, and she falls over from time to time and makes really angry snorting noises.
> 
> Thank you for all the recommendations, Karen! I'll check a few of those veterinarian clinics immediately.  Echo seems to have more energy then yesterday, which gives us hope, but I still don't know..
> 
> Well, thank you for all the concern, everyone! I really appreciate it.


If you don't mind a bit of a drive, get a referral from your vet to one of the specialists at the VEC in Toronto. They are currently operating out of the north clinic, as the building that houses the south clinic had a fire. But all their specialists are working. They have neurologists and a great oncologist. They also have great internists. Your dog needs to be seen by someone who wants to help her. They won't be diagnosing a brain tumour there without the proper testing. If your vet won't refer you, you can just go to the VEC as an emergency and get a referral from the emergency vet.


----------



## Karen519

*Mira*

Mira

Glad Echo seems to be doing a little better, but the loss of appetite, the yellow discharge from the nose, the falling over, are very worrisome.
Hope you will take her immediately to another specialist or vet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope you have been able to find another Vet and Echo will be able to get the care she needs. 

Keeping you and your girl in my thoughts and prayers.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mira said:


> Thank you for all your help, everyone! The specialist was a neurologist, because they wanted to take a look at her brain to see if she had a brain tumor. *When we got there, the specialist just told us she had a brain tumor without doing a test. They say the tumor is right in the middle of her muzzle, but shouldn't you be able to see it then...?*
> 
> We took a blood test, like, 3 times, but they all came back normal. (When she had a couple of seizures in April last year, it was poisoning) We haven't taken any X-Rays because of refusal of the specialist.
> 
> Today, Echo has a bit more energy, and she also pooped (which she hasn't done for the last 2 days)I still have to hand feed her, but now when I put the food against her lips, she licks at it... sort of...
> 
> She also drinks a lot more water now, just chugging it down. She's still pretty wobbly on her paws though, and she falls over from time to time and makes really angry snorting noises.
> 
> Thank you for all the recommendations, Karen! I'll check a few of those veterinarian clinics immediately.  Echo seems to have more energy then yesterday, which gives us hope, but I still don't know..
> 
> Well, thank you for all the concern, everyone! I really appreciate it.


A brain tumor on a dog's muzzle? Uh, that's really odd and yes, I think a specialist would do more testing before diagnosing a brain tumor. It's more likely a nasal cavity tumor if it's inside the muzzle area, but you would probably be seeing nosebleeds as well. Those are hard to diagnose without a scope and a MRI. Maybe I misunderstand what you are posting, but I really hope you can find a different specialist for Echo. I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Karen519

*Echo*

Checking in on Echo.


----------



## mylissyk

I was hoping for an update too...


----------

